# Blackberry bushes....problem



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

The last couple of years my blackberries have seemed to have a problem. Usually they are white with blooms but 75% of the blooms just kinda wither up and don't make a berry. At first I thought a late frost might have burned them, but has done the same thing without a late frost.

There are rusty splotches on the leaves as you can see in the pictures. What's my problem ? fungus, mites or some kind of insect. If any one can help with this I would appreciate it greatly. Thanks.

If I could make a berry on every bloom there would be plenty for everyone, including the birds.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you prune them in the spring? Find the main cane, then prune the shoots coming off the main cane leaving them no longer than 16" You can google it as well but pruning has made a huge difference for my 20+ vines.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugar Pops, yep prune them right after the berries are ripe.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Hard to say whats the cause but looks to me like it could either be a virus or fungus. No cure if its a virus...have to dig them up, burn, and start over. 

There is a fungus that does something similar to blackberries called anthranose that can be treated with fungicides. 

I love blackberries myself, and if it were mine, I think I would get a new patch with new plants started in new ground right away if I could and then decide what to do about the existing ones.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I would really hate to loose my bushes. Going to try fungicide. If it's a virus and I have to take them out, can I replant in the same spot? I really don't have any more room anywhere else. These bushes make really big berries but have thorns from he77, but they are worth picking.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Want to agree with anthractnose, but don't see the stem/ cane lesions typical. Might go to the Aggie Horticulture website and get a bit more info. I would go ahead and spray with a labeled fungicide anyhow.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, that's what I'm going to do for this year, then worry about it after I make a crop if indeed I do.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Postman,

I have Ouachita blackberries and they are thornless. I had some Brazos blackberries, but the thorns are a pain...and the fruit from the Ouachita is just as big or bigger and tastes great. I'm trying an Arapahoe this year just for fun...also thornless. 

Hope the fungicide works for you.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Meadow, would love to try a thornless variety but am going to wait until this year crop goes by..and to see if the fungicide works. If I do take out what I have now do you think possible to plant in same bed, as that is the only spot I have. Thanks.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a tough one...

My guess is its risky to go back in the same soil w/BB, especially if its viral...but if I had to, I think I would try rotating cover crops in it through summer, fall and winter before trying BB again. Cow peas in summer, Elbon Rye and Austrian peas in fall along with turnips or other root crop before bringing in the new plants. 

Let's hope the fungicide works and you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

This looks like what I have. LSU tells me it is viral. I have "lived" with it for several years just accepting I will get less fruit. I used to get 5 gallons and then let the neighbors finish it. Now I get 2-3 quarts. I have a lot of forest around and the wild blackberries are infested and pass it on to the domestic canes so I will never be able to escape it.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks, but not exactly what I was wanting to hear. I'm beginning to think all you guys are right.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

A little off subject,but wild dewberrys in friends 10 acre field have not produced hardly at all in three years after 2 banner years of all you could pick.Disappointing has I have not been able to make any homemade wine in 2 years.Good years Friend and I will make 25 or so bottles in good years.Will fertilizer maybe help encourage production? Any ideas would be appreciated as really miss having that homemade vino.


Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

Postman said:


> The last couple of years my blackberries have seemed to have a problem. Usually they are white with blooms but 75% of the blooms just kinda wither up and don't make a berry. At first I thought a late frost might have burned them, but has done the same thing without a late frost.
> 
> There are rusty splotches on the leaves as you can see in the pictures. What's my problem ? fungus, mites or some kind of insect. If any one can help with this I would appreciate it greatly. Thanks.
> 
> If I could make a berry on every bloom there would be plenty for everyone, including the birds.


 My blackberry bush is doing the same thing...


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

HK have you had plenty of rain, where you located, we had a good crop of dewberries the last two years. Never tried to fertilize the wild berries but think a little N2 couldn't hurt.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

plenty of rain,land is in Houston,maybe this year will be better.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Postman-brain f--t here but could you get a head start by putting some BBs out in containers (cow feed tubs, etc.) while you overhaul your patch like Lark suggests? I have noticed our dewberries in the pasture have been off production last couple years but wondered if crazy weather pattern might have been in picture--none of my other fruit trees have done worth a flip either.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Bringing this back to the top to thank those that said try spraying with fungicide. I did, it worked. Berries are loaded this year. Almost every bloom is going to make a berry. I also sprayed with a light mix of insecticide for whatever might have been the problem, thanks to everyone for the help. will post a pic when they get ripe.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Postman said:


> ....will post a pic when they get ripe.


Heck with that...invite us all over for the blackberry cobbler, LOL.

Glad to hear it worked out for the good.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Consider yourself invited. Though they may end up in something a little more alcoholic..............:spineyes:


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)

My dad would bushing his down every 2 or 3 years


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

*Fungicide used??*



Postman said:


> Bringing this back to the top to thank those that said try spraying with fungicide. I did, it worked. Berries are loaded this year. Almost every bloom is going to make a berry. I also sprayed with a light mix of insecticide for whatever might have been the problem, thanks to everyone for the help. will post a pic when they get ripe.


What fungicide did you use??


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I used Neem oil.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

I'll have to look at the bottle. Memory shot.


----------

